# Camranger - DSLR Controller - Thoughts?



## dmunsie (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm considering a system for remote control, live viewing on a larger screen, etc, etc. Does anyone have any experience with Camranger (iOS) or DSLR Controller (Android) ? Both look like viable solutions, but appreciate thoughts on both. I'm leaning towards Camranger as it seems to be a more robust solution plus it's wireless.

DSLR Controller :: Home

CamRanger | Wireless DSLR Remote Control Tether for iPad


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 26, 2013)

huh? Moved to cell phones? ? ? I doubt anyone is going to reply now. Oh well...


----------



## xlotto (Feb 26, 2013)

I use dslr controller on my s3. To me it works quite well. Thought it doesnt work to well with mirror locking.  I reakon its a lot cheaper than a remote from canon . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmunsie (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. At this point, I'm just researching Camranger, since that has some features I'm interested in for bracketing and focus stacking.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have used DSLR Dashboard (paid) and Helicon Remote (free trial) on my Nexus 7 (used with Nikon), and they work.. but do crash / lock up occasionally. Can't say anything about DSLR Controller since it is Canon only right now. Camranger looks good though...


----------



## Buckster (Feb 27, 2013)

I use DSLR Controller.  Wrote about it in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ones/300820-anyone-using-dslr-controller.html


----------

